# Huron , weds the 16



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone else gonna be out? We'll be giving it a go.


----------



## Fishstyxx (Mar 17, 2009)

I plan on taking my son-in-law out. Should be on the water by 9:00. Haven't been out of Huron in a few weeks. What's a good starting point?..
Skeeter on Channel 79


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

We'll be out. Sundance on 79


----------



## gjack (Nov 28, 2008)

Be out also gonna try the bowl remembering Gary( OH YEAH) he caught a lot of fish there


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

N of dump produced over the weekend . Not exactly sure where we are starting . Carpn on channel 79 .


----------



## waleyehunter08 (Sep 21, 2014)

Go west of dump also out from white condos in 40 -43' water.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

planning on going out in the morning as well. Should be leaving the dock around 930ish. Last Saturday we got into them in 40 fow, north of sawmill. Will have the radio on 79.


----------



## 1970 Walleye (Sep 25, 2012)

Not sure if we will be at huron or catawba will be on 79 . 1970 walleye.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm am on the fence but leaning towards catawba


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I'll be with Damnit Dave on 79. Let's get em rounded up. Good luck to all.


----------



## MIKIE (Sep 14, 2004)

Should be going out the Huron river about 7:30 am Mike


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool guys . If anyone feels like texting or calling my number is 330-601-4831


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Cant make it tomorrow! Good luck guys!


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

My phone didn't load this thread before I posted a new one, I'll be out mid morning call or text 440-452-9295 if you want to work together


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I am so jealous of you guys. Work has me tomorrow and it looks like a good day to get out. Good Luck


----------



## FearGod (May 29, 2008)

Plan on being out of Huron around 9AM. Work with anyone on CH 79


----------



## ALFREDO (Nov 9, 2008)

Be out there arounnd 8AM.ill have radio on 79 also


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Huron it is ch 79 will be happy to share good luck to everyone!


----------



## CoryY (Nov 29, 2009)

Did they pull the docks at Huron yet?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Yea floating docks are out


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Alaskan20 said:


> I'm am on the fence but leaning towards catawba


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

My crew ended up canceling on me this morning, found a buddy to go last minute and we launched at Huron at 10. 

We started maybe a mile and a half or so north of the harbor and had two fish within an hour or so. Carpn called me over to where he was fishing and I picked at fish there for the rest of the day. Called it quits at 3:15 with 8 fish for two of us. 

One smaller fish and 7 nice fish , biggest was 29.5in 10.8 pounds

Dhj's 50 and 65 back caught 5 bandits 45-55 back caught 3. Chartreuse bodied baits caught most of them. Speed was 1.3-1.5


----------



## slapjaw (May 7, 2011)

Did you finish up by the dump? Seems fish are more consistent over that way


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Started out just north of ne corner of dump. Not much for marks so we headed west searching. Found decent marks about a mile just west of the dump in 38fow. Pulled 13 in 3 passes then marks dried up. Headed north some to 42 fow about 2 miles nw of northwest corner of dump to finish up our 24 fish. Bandits 70 back ruled. Also when we went out to 42 fow 120 back bandits pulled fish. A few came on ddhj 100 bk. No fish today on reefs or per 10. Speed was 1.2 at a nw troll. Best color bandits were blue chrome, purple shad, and the pink lemonade color. Ddhj colors were blue chrome and purple perch. No real big fish one was close to 10 and maybe a 8?? Great working with carpin, sundance, skeeter and those I missed. Beautiful December day!


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Good job! Wish I was there!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Well , our day was slow . Finished with 12 . We bounced around a lot looking for a good cluster but never really found it . Got 5 on one pass inside the dump and thought we had em but made a couple more passes and couldn't duplicate it so we moved out on a tip from alaskan20 . Pulled a couple out there but we never really got em going . Most of our fish today came on P10 40/40 with 1 oz , perchase and silver blue back were best . Also got one on a DHJ and one on a reef . 
In hindsight we perhaps should of stayed and worked over the spot we pulled 5 but it seemed slow and we had hopes of getting on a tight concentration and working em . Guess we should of kept grinding. I've got a lot to learn .


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

A question for you all....how deep do you expect a P10 to run at 40/40 with a 1 oz at 1.2-1.4 ? It appeared they were running deeper than we thought at those slower speeds ......What are y'alls thoughts ?


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Found this hope it helps


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Alaskan20 said:


> View attachment 199233


I was out yesterday trolling 40/40 with 2oz. And going about 1 to 1.4 in 27 feet of water. I thought it would going about 19 ft down; no I was dragging bottom. The slower speed changes things. I thought I had some hell of pullbacks. Only got 3 last nite and only one other boat in the area.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure does . Thanks


----------



## Fishstyxx (Mar 17, 2009)

We picked a few over by the condos then headed over to the NW side of the Huron dump with you guys. (Thanks Alaskan20) We went 12 for 12 for two of us. Mixed bag of presentations like everyone is saying. Our best setup was Parakeet Bandits back 60 to 70 feet. Next was Deep Husky Jerks Blue perch back 100. I even picked one 8 pounder at 25 back. It really helps to get feedback from all you guys. Thanks! Wow great day of December Erie fishing.

Merry Christmas,

Skeeter


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice job guys! I was out at 7am and did a lot of searching around the cranberry area. No real good marks. On the way out I saw some decent marks about 1 mile East of the river. So after searchin' for a awhile I went back to the marks set up and picked 2 in 20 min. Kept going on a NW troll for about a hour working our way to the dump. Marks dried up, did a quick pass at speed through the dump and did't see much. Ran back to the spot, changed up a few things and got our 2 man limit by 1. Nice fish though! big was 11.2 lbs. No pattern today, got'em on everything from 40-100 back dhj-12. Big was on blue chrome. Fow was 33-37.


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Alaskan 20 nice working with guys yesterday and great job on the fish. It was slow for us until we made the pass in deeper water north of the dump. Ended up with 14 for 2 of us and called it quits early. Nothing big for us.....in fact we traded in a couple 18"rs.
Let's hope the upcoming wind is lighter than forecasted!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

We'll have more good weather days. I was talking with 2 other boats, (all good fishermen) and we all came in a couple short, but with about 1/3 big fish (over 8). In hind site I'd say it was one of those days when you just had to have confidence and keep on grinding. We were over near Vermilion and made the 10 mile run to NW of the dump, and talking about it later we agreed that if we had stayed put we'd have done about as well. Dhjs at 45-110, bandits at 75 (or somewhere between 40&100), P10s 30 back with 2ozs 6' ahead or 40-40 with 1oz., reefs 35-90 all could catch if you gave them time. The only fast action we had was 1st thing on dhjs 55&65.

We fish seemed sensitive to the fish finders and wouldn't stay put. Good day to stay well outside the pack and find your own biters.

I think if someone would start at the SE corner of the dump, run across the bottom, up the west side and then out NW they'd do fine. We launch at Cranberry so we had other thoughts. But all in all we had zero complaints.

Good to see you out there and glad we save you the run east. 

Merry Christmas and I hope to see you on the water in Jan. (man I like the sound of that) !!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I am learning a lot from you guys Thanks for sharing info for those of us out of the loop , and trying to improve consistency . 
The fish we caught yesterday were about 27" average. Had a couple around 22 , but the other 10 were 26-30" fish . We never got on great marks , but at the end of the day I feel like if we'd of stayed where had our first good pull we'd of done as good if not better . I guess the marks the last several trips had spoiled us .


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I do not like fishing in marks that are "stacked". Aggressively feeding walleyes are rightfully afraid of each other and spread out keeping their distance from others. I've caught several over the years that have obvious fresh bite marks on their tails or fins from being hit by other walleyes. Stacked marks are negative fish, they aren't interested in biteing. About the only time this does not hold true is Winter or early Spring when big females will group up on or near the bottom, and still take a lure.

3-5 marks on the screen at one time (and spread out) is what I like to see, and we saw that several times yesterday. 

Hope this helps, Merry Christmas and good luck


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Jim Stedke said:


> I do not like fishing in marks that are "stacked". Aggressively feeding walleyes are rightfully afraid of each other and spread out keeping their distance from others. I've caught several over the years that have obvious fresh bite marks on their tails or fins from being hit by other walleyes. Stacked marks are negative fish, they aren't interested in biteing. About the only time this does not hold true is Winter or early Spring when big females will group up on or near the bottom, and still take a lure.
> 
> 3-5 marks on the screen at one time (and spread out) is what I like to see, and we saw that several times yesterday.
> 
> Hope this helps, Merry Christmas and good luck





Jim Stedke said:


> I do not like fishing in marks that are "stacked". Aggressively feeding walleyes are rightfully afraid of each other and spread out keeping their distance from others. I've caught several over the years that have obvious fresh bite marks on their tails or fins from being hit by other walleyes. Stacked marks are negative fish, they aren't interested in biteing. About the only time this does not hold true is Winter or early Spring when big females will group up on or near the bottom, and still take a lure.
> 
> 3-5 marks on the screen at one time (and spread out) is what I like to see, and we saw that several times yesterday.
> 
> Hope this helps, Merry Christmas and good luck


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Jim its Sean Straley my wife and myself fished with you on todd mays boat out of Huron I keep getting all these replys and I didn't even post anything. Last Sunday we fished catawaba pulled 8 fish in front of green island. All eight fish came offf off starboard side what makes that happen. Is it the current thank you


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

That happens to all of us, and yes current is part of it as is wind drift (crabbing), and a combination of all the variables involved. It's likely that given enough time, you could find a direction that would lessen the problem, but that could take significant time.


----------



## 1970 Walleye (Sep 25, 2012)

We went northeast out huron towards cranberry about 26.77 line in 38' water and trolled nw picked 5 fairly quick pulled in and went back and followed same line nothing it's like fish disappeared. So trolled in to 38' ft water again and nothing. Thought about running to dump but hit and miss there from what I was hearing so turn toward ne corner of dump and trolled that way and just picked up our 7 more here and







there with biggest being 11# s and 31 inches.dhj 12s 45 to 70 back in pink and purple. I noticed we didn't catch a fish while sun was out. Was always trying different leads and lures but seemed to come back to those leads and colors. Fun day for December. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

We fished from 10 til 3. Struggled at first, checked the nw corner of the dump and didn't mark much. Headed west to 39fow north of sawmill, where we got into them Saturday. It was slow at first and then we started pulling fish, P10's 30, 40 back 6' behind 2oz and DHJ's 25, 35 back behind 1 oz were slowly pulling fish. Marks got better and we ended up with 8 on a long pass, with the biggest eye I have ever seen, 32", and 13lbs on my cheap scale, an 11.5 and a 10.5, all the big ones were on the P10's. Purples and blues were the best colors. We went around for another pass through the same area and they shut down. Went out to 42' at the recommendation of others (it was great sharing information with everyone) and pulled 1 more and that was it, ended with 9 and we had to leave to get one of the guys home. Maybe Jim is on to something, the sonar and boat activity may have moved them or shut them down. We were still marking deeper fish, but few up closer to 20'. All in all it was great to be out this late in the year. The newbies on board had a good time catching those hogs. Hopefully more to come if time and the weather cooperates.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Agreed the fish are moving I was fishing Sunday fish were there and then gone next pass though !!! do you think that it is because they are migrating back west and they are feeding and then moving on with full stomachs till the fish get Hungary and then a group of guys are on them!!! I do not know just a theory i just fish not into the science of it


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Awesome job elkhtr on the big fish!


----------



## Fishstyxx (Mar 17, 2009)

When things slow down I frequently set the auto pilot to zig-zag Pretty aggressive turn, like 45 degrees. I can only do this if i'm outside of the pack. On Wednesday morning the speed was 1.2 to 1.3 the fast side was productive so I picked up speed in the afternoon to 1.5 to 1.6 and the bite picked up. I don't know if it is the direction change or the speed change that triggers the bite. I guess that's why they call it Fishing. Lots of great input on this thread. Thanks to all,
Merry Christmas,
Skeeter (Bob from Wadsworth)


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

The wind looks like it may cooperate some next week, keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

They are crossed and I hope to be trolling clean up right behind you next week, Alaskan20.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

I guess ill get the final clean up behind you both HAHAHA


----------



## Marcher (Apr 23, 2015)

I see everyone referring to "The Huron Dump" where is that? Any map to help me get a grasp on that location? My dad and I are planning a trip on Tuesday and I would like to have an idea of where to start!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Red box is the dump. Second pic is numbers for the middle of it


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm hoping we can make it back up next week. Depends on if my buddy can go. Shooting for Tuesday depending on weather and if I can get off work.


----------



## capt.america (Feb 16, 2014)

My son's coming home from college next week and I am off work the 1st five days of January. Hope to see some of you out there! Keep the reports coming. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## shakenbake68 (Oct 18, 2013)

Fingers crossed I don't have to work, but planning on being up there Tuesday Am as well


----------



## Panfisher1402 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm going to burn my last vacation days and hopefully fish Tuesday and Wednesday


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Looking good for Tues & possibly Wed. I will be there!


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

Jim, when you say that you like to see 3-5 marks on the screen at a time, do you have the sonar on 200 or 83?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Narrow beam. When I say spread out that can depth as well.


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you, sir.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

KPI said:


> Agreed the fish are moving I was fishing Sunday fish were there and then gone next pass though !!! do you think that it is because they are migrating back west and they are feeding and then moving on with full stomachs till the fish get Hungary and then a group of guys are on them!!! I do not know just a theory i just fish not into the science of it


From the little I know, if you find the bait fish you'll find the eye's. I've been checking out cranberry first in the morning for a over a month now. Nothing..Nothing then bamm! loaded with bait. Too muddy to fish well so came back a few days later and then loaded with eye's. 
This time it was a ghost town, so I moved in closer to the river where there is always bait and at least found some of 'em
How was the bait by the dump? I would've got on the radio, but there was nothing really spectacular where I was compared to how everyone else was doing.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

We saw only limited bait. In most years the shad are so heavy that you must get away from the bait to have a shot at catching a fish. In fact I have not seen thick thick bait anywhere from Vermilion to Cedar Point this year.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Jim Stedke said:


> We saw only limited bait. In most years the shad are so heavy that you must get away from the bait to have a shot at catching a fish. In fact I have not seen thick thick bait anywhere from Vermilion to Cedar Point this year.


I hear that that Jim! I think most people try to fish where the screen is loaded. Sometimes it works, but I've always had the great days fishing on the outside edges. Like you said earlier.  It's defiantly been a searchin' year this year!


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

The shad and emerald shiners must have paused off Lorain, because it is THICK around here.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

With the warmer weather maybe the bait is late for the party. I guess that shouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## ALFREDO (Nov 9, 2008)

we will be out there tuesday also channel 79


----------



## Fishstyxx (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll be out on Tuesday.Work and Weather permitting
Skeeter on ch79


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Heading to Catawba now with boat. May give it shot closer in today. 20 mph South today.


----------

